# Any tractor heads??????



## campgottagopee (Jul 24, 2008)

My wife is always picking on me about my tractor saying I take better care of that than any car or what have you I/we have ever owned. Admittingly I do like it and do take REALLY good care of it. I have a Simplicity Legacy XL 4X4 w/ 54" deck, 49" blower, flail mower and small loader. After every mowing it gets hosed off, wiped down the perfectly parked back in the garage. Could be the velvet ropes around it that she's talking about, but I'm not sure. Best thing about my tractor is that it's "SU" orange. Again, she thinks I'm nuts.

So, I ask you any other tractor heads out there besides me???


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Guilty!  Also a Simplicity fan too!  I started with one of their Express tractors which I had for 6 years, and then last year upgraded to the Prestige!  Mine also gets washed down and precisely parked in the shed after each use (heck I've been known to armor all the tires every now and then too  )  I just absolutely love the cut it gives and with the deck rollers, the lawn designs you can make are really cool! 

While I haven't yet upgraded to the snowthrower attachment for my Prestige,  I do have one of their 8hp model snowthrowers too.  I will also say, that my local Simplicity dealer is absolutely great and understands my "tractor love" issue


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2008)

Not me...

Aside from changing the oil every season and getting the blades sharpened or replaced when needed, I don't do anything else for my John Deere tractor. Only time it gets a complete cleaning is at the end of the season. Same goes for the wagon.

I'd like to get/use a snow thrower attachment, but my garage is too small to store the tractor where I can get to it in the winter without moving a car out of the garage.

I'm the same way about my cars...I do a pretty good job keeping up on maintenance service but I usually let mother nature take care of the car washes.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Guilty!  Also a Simplicity fan too!  I started with one of their Express tractors which I had for 6 years, and then last year upgraded to the Prestige!  Mine also gets washed down and precisely parked in the shed after each use (heck I've been known to armor all the tires every now and then too  )  I just absolutely love the cut it gives and with the deck rollers, the lawn designs you can make are really cool!
> 
> While I haven't yet upgraded to the snowthrower attachment for my Prestige,  I do have one of their 8hp model snowthrowers too.  I will also say, that my local Simplicity dealer is absolutely great and understands my "tractor love" issue



Sa Weet another Simplicity fan!!! Get the blower you can have some real fun with that baby!!! Oh, I find Maguiers Tire Wipe is better than Armorall for those tires.:-D


----------



## bigbog (Jul 24, 2008)

Loved mowin' my grandparents' place with their John Deere from 66'-72'...and would still enjoy it(uhhh...only now in my place;-))...might have ta' wait a few....but look forward to those days....Ahhhh.. :lol: :lol: *Hey, even more than getting back into a regular Deere seat....how about a hybrid, Lithium-ion Deere!....Yeah!!!!  *Or have I even noticed some nano-technology being explored as predecessor to lithium-ion..?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 24, 2008)

I wash and wax my mower every week.  Take very good care of it, but then again it is how I earn my money.  Broken mower makes me no money.  Plus having it look cleaner, is more professional looking in my opinion.


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm usually referred to as a dickhead, never been called a tractorhead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm usually referred to as a dickhead, never been called a tractorhead.



similar camp......just a deadhead here


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Sa Weet another Simplicity fan!!! Get the blower you can have some real fun with that baby!!! Oh, I find Maguiers Tire Wipe is better than Armorall for those tires.:-D



Here's a pic of me on my "old" Simplicity Express on a particularly dusty day a couple of September's ago (I still haven't gotten any of pics of me on the new Prestige).  I'm pulling a Cyclone Rake Commander Pro which is an absolutely awesome yard vacuum!


----------



## Terry (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a 1970 125 international that has been a very faithfull and rugged piece of equipment. It gets used hard mowing, snowblowing, and clearing out trees out back. It gets reg maintenance but it does not get washed and waxed.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Here's a pic of me on my "old" Simplicity Express on a particularly dusty day a couple of September's ago (I still haven't gotten any of pics of me on the new Prestige).  I'm pulling a Cyclone Rake Commander Pro which is an absolutely awesome yard vacuum!



Nice---just love that orange....Anyway, how often do you have to empty that vacuum??? I mow 2 acres and currently I use a large sweep after mowing that I only have to empty 2 times. Due to the price of fuel I figure by going around twice a vacuum would pay for itself quickly, but I don't want to get off and on the darn thing too many times (would cut into my beer drinking time). 



Terry said:


> I have a 1970 125 international that has been a very faithfull and rugged piece of equipment. It gets used hard mowing, snowblowing, and clearing out trees out back. It gets reg maintenance but it does not get washed and waxed.



Oh common, that old girl DESERVES to be treated better than that. She's a beauty and needs to be treated as such.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm usually referred to as a dickhead, never been called a tractorhead.




Now, now....in this day and age it's richard cranium NOT dickhead....you should know that


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice---just love that orange....Anyway, how often do you have to empty that vacuum??? I mow 2 acres and currently I use a large sweep after mowing that I only have to empty 2 times. Due to the price of fuel I figure by going around twice a vacuum would pay for itself quickly, but I don't want to get off and on the darn thing too many times (would cut into my beer drinking time).
> .



With the exception of the couple of cuts in the spring "mega growth" season where I'm lopping off 6" or so of grass,  I won't even fill up the catch bag for my roughly 1.25 acres of grass.  During fall leaf clean up, I'll need to empty the bag 2 to 3 times for the entire yard. Especially in the fall, that machine has saved me countless hours of time, where as it used to take me the better part of a day to get the whole yard clean, and now it takes me less than 2 hours!  Plus it does a GREAT job a creating a very finely ground mulch.  Additionally I got the "estate vacuum" attachment for it, which is basically a 25' 8" diameter hose that you attach to the machine just before the impeller and connected to it is an 8" diameter rigid suction tube and shoulder harness that you can easily use to clean planting beds/etc.  This machine is great, since the grass/leaves atleast in my experience have NEVER been too wet and/or too long to vacuum up!

Fuel wise, my usual roughly hour of cutting time will burn about 3/4ths of a gallon for the vacuum, a little over a gallon in the Prestige, and then maybe 1/2 gallon combined in the push mower and trimmer for the edges.  Some my 5 gallon gas can gets me 2 complete yard cuts before it's fill up time again.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Here's a pic of me on my "old" Simplicity Express on a particularly dusty day a couple of September's ago (I still haven't gotten any of pics of me on the new Prestige).  I'm pulling a Cyclone Rake Commander Pro which is an absolutely awesome yard vacuum!



:lol: you look like Doogie Howser in that pic! I thought he was an ER doc not a dentist.

No tractor for me. I've got 1/4 acre with half of that taken up by house and garage.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> With the exception of the couple of cuts in the spring "mega growth" season where I'm lopping off 6" or so of grass,  I won't even fill up the catch bag for my roughly 1.25 acres of grass.  During fall leaf clean up, I'll need to empty the bag 2 to 3 times for the entire yard. Especially in the fall, that machine has saved me countless hours of time, where as it used to take me the better part of a day to get the whole yard clean, and now it takes me less than 2 hours!  Plus it does a GREAT job a creating a very finely ground mulch.  Additionally I got the "estate vacuum" attachment for it, which is basically a 25' 8" diameter hose that you attach to the machine just before the impeller and connected to it is an 8" diameter rigid suction tube and shoulder harness that you can easily use to clean planting beds/etc.  This machine is great, since the grass/leaves atleast in my experience have NEVER been too wet and/or too long to vacuum up!
> 
> Fuel wise, my usual roughly hour of cutting time will burn about 3/4ths of a gallon for the vacuum, a little over a gallon in the Prestige, and then maybe 1/2 gallon combined in the push mower and trimmer for the edges.  Some my 5 gallon gas can gets me 2 complete yard cuts before it's fill up time again.



Cyclone Rake Commandor Pro----hmmmmm, will have to check 'em out. Thanks for the info. I always try to buy OEM stuff---did you look into Simplicity vaccum???


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Cyclone Rake Commandor Pro----hmmmmm, will have to check 'em out. Thanks for the info. I always try to buy OEM stuff---did you look into Simplicity vaccum???



I did.  However 4 things swayed me to the Cylone Rake.  #1 Actually talking with and seeing one demoed in the yard of one of their customers who lives not that far from me - gave me the no B.S. version of it's pro's (alot) and cons (slight learning curve with how the tractor drives with it attached)

#2 Woodlawn power equipment (Cyclone rake's manufacturer) is a Connecticut Company - I try and support my local guys

#3  It was completely different  than Simplicity's version,  and also my Simplicity dealer without directly saying buy the Cyclone Rake over the Simplicity product DEFINATELY insinuated that.

#4 The Cyclone Rake comes in 3 sizes, so I could choose what size was the best for my yard( a 32 bushel capacity bag), whereas the Simplicity is a 1 size fits(or doesn't fit) all(a 17 bushel bag)


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I did.  However 4 things swayed me to the Cylone Rake.  #1 Actually talking with and seeing one demoed in the yard of one of their customers who lives not that far from me - gave me the no B.S. version of it's pro's (alot) and cons (slight learning curve with how the tractor drives with it attached)
> 
> #2 Woodlawn power equipment (Cyclone rake's manufacturer) is a Connecticut Company - I try and support my local guys
> 
> ...



#1 AND #4 do it for me.....googling now, thanks for the help doc


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> #1 AND #4 do it for me.....googling now, thanks for the help doc



BTW, installation was very easy!  The Cyclone rake folks have made them for so many different makes/models of tractors/deck sizes that their database lets them have the hose pre-cut to proper length for your tractor!  

Assembly of the Cyclone rake itself took me less than an hour (and while I'm pretty comfortablle putting teeth back together, assembling large metal objects usually isn't one of my strong points , their assembly manual is very clear and concise and the tool kit they include has everything you'll need with the exception of a drill and a small saw to custom cut the opening on the connector "boot" that goes on the mower deck.

This is seriously a product that I'd recommend 100%


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 25, 2008)

Catalog and DVD on the way......Being they are factory direct only gives me a warm fuzzy too. Too many times I've purchased items, had problems only to get told to "contact the factory", then doing that is like pulling teeth!!!!! I blasted them off a quick email and they've already gotten back to me. Seem like good peeps....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Catalog and DVD on the way......Being they are factory direct only gives me a warm fuzzy too. Too many times I've purchased items, had problems only to get told to "contact the factory", then doing that is like pulling teeth!!!!! I blasted them off a quick email and they've already gotten back to me. Seem like good peeps....



You'll get to read my quote in the catalog  *And no I don't get any kick backs from them.  When I sent in my warranty card, I put down a comment about how I'd found my Cyclone rake to "practically laugh at 6 to 8" of thick, wet grass" and they thought that they'd like to use that in a future catalog.  They called for my permission to use the quote, and Voila!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 25, 2008)

Doc and a published writer----wow, your folks must be very proud:-D


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Doc and a published writer----wow, your folks must be very proud:-D



Yup, as my father likes to say "I told you that all those times we dropped you on your head would help!"


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dam, I just run a mulch kit on my mower.  No need for a vacum.  Plus more healthy for the lawn.


----------



## Terry (Jul 25, 2008)

> Oh common, that old girl DESERVES to be treated better than that. She's a beauty and needs to be treated as such.


 It does what it was designed for- Work its ass off without a complaint or breakdown! It is the ultimate piece of equipment and I would be embarassed to tell you what I paid for her.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 26, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Dam, I just run a mulch kit on my mower.  No need for a vacum.  Plus more healthy for the lawn.



True dat, but for sure not as much fun. Gotta have toys..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 26, 2008)

Terry said:


> It does what it was designed for- Work its ass off without a complaint or breakdown! It is the ultimate piece of equipment and I would be embarassed to tell you what I paid for her.



I understand, but just think how much better you would feel about yourself if you gave her a bath and a fresh coat of paint;-)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 26, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> True dat, but for sure not as much fun. Gotta have toys..



I trust me I have many toys.  @ big mowers, tractors, push mowers, and thats just the mowers.  Then their is the chippers, and vacuums, and log splitter, and motorized wheelbarrow.  I have way too many toys.:-D


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 22, 2008)

Mower deck off, snowblower, salter and chains are on ready for some SNOW!!!!! Oh, and it is snowing here this A.M., albeit just little flurrie action, but still snow


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

Oooh.... I thought you were talking about _real_ tractors.

I've got a lawn tractor too, John Deere with  a Kawasaki 2 cyl engine.  But that's just for cuttin grass.


Also have a 1952 Case SC that doesn't run (but will), a 1949 Farmall Super C that runs like a top, a 1954 Massey Harris 101 Junior, and a 1962 Massey Ferguson 85, which is the big tractor at 65 hp.

I'm hoping to add a 1990's JD 5300 to the list soon, but we'll see.

Implements currently floating around include a New Holland Hayliner haybailer, an old flail mower which is probably junk, an old drawbar hitch 5 foot rotary mower, and a sickle bar mower for the Farmall.  And two wood wagons I converted from old manure spreaders.

Hopefully we'll soon add a rake, tedder, and disc mower... and a couple hay wagons.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Oooh.... I thought you were talking about _real_ tractors.
> 
> I've got a lawn tractor too, John Deere with  a Kawasaki 2 cyl engine.  But that's just for cuttin grass.
> 
> ...



Nice tractor quiver


----------



## hammer (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> I've got a lawn tractor too, John Deere with  a Kawasaki 2 cyl engine.  But that's just for cuttin grass.


What model?

I purchased an LT180 a few years ago which IIRC also has the same 2 cyl engine.  Ran a lot smoother than the lower end model, and I needed the beefier transmission to get up the steeper incline in my front yard.

I use it for cutting grass >95% of the time, but it also came in handy when I needed to move 7 yards of pea stone from my driveway up a steep incline to my back yard.

Still wish I could put a snowthrower attachment on the tractor...my current snowblower is getting old and it's a bit underpowered for my 100 foot driveway.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got an older Snapper LT-16 with a Briggs twin. It only has a 32" deck...and I dind't like the way it cut. So I bought a heavily used Bunton 48" walk behind. Got a great deal...until the dead mouse in the air duct caused some grass clipping to bind up, and the engine locked from overheating. Grrr! Damn mouse. Anyways, put a new engine on it and that thing can lay down some good stripes. We still use the tractor around the yard for hauling stuff. You can't beat a good tractor with a trailer/yard cart.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Oooh.... I thought you were talking about _real_ tractors.
> 
> I've got a lawn tractor too, John Deere with  a Kawasaki 2 cyl engine.  But that's just for cuttin grass.
> 
> ...



I wish.......REAL tractors are cool but unfortunatley I can't justify the cost of one now. Mine's a Legacy XL 4x4, does have 3 point hitch and frt & rear hydrolics for what have you. Have a 4 ft brushog with it but looking for a flail mower instead.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 22, 2008)

Own a Craftsman that has become apparently a breeding ground for little rodent friends in the motor.....You never know what you're gonna find starting that thing up these days.


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> I wish.......REAL tractors are cool but unfortunatley I can't justify the cost of one now. Mine's a Legacy XL 4x4, does have 3 point hitch and frt & rear hydrolics for what have you. Have a 4 ft brushog with it but looking for a flail mower instead.



What's the horsepower rating on it?

My father has a Kubota L185 4wd that's about 20 hp... 2 cyl deisel... handy as all hell.  3 pt hitch and a loader, hydraulic remotes, etc.


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

hammer said:


> What model?
> 
> I purchased an LT180 a few years ago which IIRC also has the same 2 cyl engine.  Ran a lot smoother than the lower end model, and I needed the beefier transmission to get up the steeper incline in my front yard.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure which model... I'll look when I get home.  I needs a new starter though.  And probably a carb clean and new spark plugs.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> What's the horsepower rating on it?
> 
> My father has a Kubota L185 4wd that's about 20 hp... 2 cyl deisel... handy as all hell.  3 pt hitch and a loader, hydraulic remotes, etc.



Has Kawasaki Vtwin rated at 27---real handy for homeowner with not a lot of propert to maintain. We only have 5 acres so the thing is handy as hell. Simplicity makes front loader, backhoe, flailmower, and all kinds of tiller stuff for this little machine. The only attachments I have for it now are a 54" mover deck and the 49" blower. It's really a small tank when in 4X4.....my only regret was I didn't get the diesel, but at the time I didn't have the extra $1200.


----------



## air0rmc (Oct 23, 2008)

*Simplicity*

I have two simpicity tractors 1980 4211 and a 2004 Broadmor w/50" deck with a mix match of various imp's.I get all my parts and tech info from simpletractors.comsimpletractors.com If you have not already checked it out it is a very cool website for simplicity freaks.They also have an unbelievable classified section that you can  find anything for any year make and model complete with cross reference pdf's and more.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2008)

Craftsman DLT 3000. 42" deck, 18.5 HP B&S motor. Nothing special, but it does the job just fine.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

Would it be very hickish of me to take photos of the previously described tractors and post them here?


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Would it be very hickish of me to take photos of the previously described tractors and post them here?



Of course it would be, but you show me yours and I'll show you mine


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Would it be very hickish of me to take photos of the previously described tractors and post them here?



It doesn't matter if it is or not (it is), take the photos and post em up!


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm... I might then.  I could actually probably get some shots of me operating the Massey Ferguson this weekend if I do any firewood work.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hmm... I might then.  I could actually probably get some shots of me operating the Massey Ferguson this weekend if I do any firewood work.



Mmmm, tractor porn


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 28, 2008)

Here she is ready for winter


----------



## Marc (Oct 28, 2008)

We've got chains for the Massey too... they weigh about 40 lbs each.  I should've taken pictures this weekend, we changed the hydraulic/transmission fluid.  12 gallons worth.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> We've got chains for the Massey too... they weigh about 40 lbs each.  I should've taken pictures this weekend, we changed the hydraulic/transmission fluid.  12 gallons worth.



LOL--mine weigh maybe 8-10 lbs each---dem are some big chains you've got there cowboy


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)

I live in an apartment, so no tractor for me.

Ummm, to contribute somehow to this thread, I guess I'll add that my dad had a four-wheel-steering bright-orange diesel Kubota lawnmower.  From what I remember, it had shiny silver hubcabs, too...

Talk about overkill.


----------



## Marc (Oct 29, 2008)

This might be the next addition to my line up.  We'll see...


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> This might be the next addition to my line up.  We'll see...



That would be sweet---This thread makes me want to run down and trade mine for a diesle!!!! Should've gotten the darn thing in the first place--crap


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 2, 2009)

New and improved this year with the addition of a cab---Camp gonna be warm at 5 A.M. :-D


----------



## Marc (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, I suppose most everybody has seen it before, but here's a thread where it actually belongs:


----------



## Marc (Dec 2, 2009)

Still need to get a good pic of the MF.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2009)

Mine's in the shed. It's an old school mid 1980's Snapper with a briggs 16hp twin. We don't use it much since getting the walk behind mower. But with the quad up in VT, I'll need something to tug my trailer out of the backyard. So it may go into regular service again. This is why I never get rid of anything.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> Well, I suppose most everybody has seen it before, but here's a thread where it actually belongs:



Why does everyone have a bigger one than me???? :-o


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Why does everyone have a bigger one than me???? :-o



It's how you use it ... :razz:

Although it could be said Marc has you beat in both categories. :-o


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Guilty!  Also a Simplicity fan too!  I started with one of their Express tractors which I had for 6 years, and then last year upgraded to the Prestige!  Mine also gets washed down and precisely parked in the shed after each use (heck I've been known to armor all the tires every now and then too  )  I just absolutely love the cut it gives and with the deck rollers, the lawn designs you can make are really cool!
> 
> While I haven't yet upgraded to the snowthrower attachment for my Prestige,  I do have one of their 8hp model snowthrowers too.  I will also say, that my local Simplicity dealer is absolutely great and understands my "tractor love" issue



you must either have a dedicated garage stall for all your lawn gear or have a barn!


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

The D-15 was the first trac I worked with.   Roll bars eh?  We were lucky to have a shield cover for the PTO!

And they never looked this nice 







They wouldn't let me drive this one.  Kinda "tippy."


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> It's how you use it ... :razz:
> 
> Although it could be said Marc has you beat in both categories. :-o



Hey now 8) :angry: 8)


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2009)

billski said:


> The D-15 was the first trac I worked with.   Roll bars eh?  We were lucky to have a shield cover for the PTO!
> 
> And they never looked this nice
> 
> ...



What?  Close front ends were usually pretty good if you had the rear wheels spread apart enough.

We've got a '49 Farmall Super C that still runs really good.

They just feel tippy because you sit up high on that platform above the rear axle.  I have to duck my head when I park ours in the shed and the steering wheel just barely clears the door frame.


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2009)

Also known as "row crop" front end, for any trivia fans out there, but I think that term was a Farmall/IH trademark.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> What? Close front ends were usually pretty good if you had the rear wheels spread apart enough.
> 
> We've got a '49 Farmall Super C that still runs really good.
> 
> They just feel tippy because you sit up high on that platform above the rear axle. I have to duck my head when I park ours in the shed and the steering wheel just barely clears the door frame.


 
They were very skilled at getting them stuck.  Often.


----------

